# Can kids really use the back seat?



## rowdyzombie (Jan 18, 2001)

I had an 04 3.2TT and sure loved it, but back then the neices/nephews I drive around were under 5 years old then and they fit then. Has the back seat gotten much bigger with the Mk2? 

The 2 smallest kids I drive around are 7 and about 4 ft 4 or so. I heard 4 ft 8 is tops...


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

No...it's useless....no leg room at all....I'm 6' and I think there is about 3-4 inches between the back of my seat and the front of the back seat....no way anyone could get their feet in there....no need for rear floor mats ever!


----------



## rowdyzombie (Jan 18, 2001)

*doh*

doh, well I was hoping it was a bit bigger as yah the legroom stunk in the Mk1. Thanks.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

It's not really possible behind the driver. But the passenger can move up a bit and there's enough room to stick someone very small back there. But it's definitely not for long trips. 

- Jeremy -


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

they just have to ride side-saddle


----------



## NamJa (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm relatively short and a small, skinny-legged child could sit behind my driver's seat but not for long and I generally wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

IMHO the TTRS has a better setup- the slightly flatter back seats make it seem like there's more legroom. I can take a 5yr old or 8yr old in the back, but definitely not both unless I'm plan on never getting out of 1st gear as working the clutch with my knees jammed under the wheel doesn't work well for most! And generally there's no front seat passenger when they're with me so I can move the seat forward and not end up with accidental footprints on back of seat. Set up works great - I only end up with one backseat passenger, and there's always fighting over who gets to go in mom's cool car  

Your nieces and nephews are pretty lucky to get to cruise around with you


----------



## JimInSF (Jan 18, 2010)

This is getting worse too, at least here in CA, as the law is now requiring booster seats until the kid is 4'9", but the car only allows someone 4'10" (in theory) to begin with, so once you subtract 6" for a mandatory booster, you can't take a child in the car who's over 4'4". My son just turned two and is already 3'3" (yes, big boy, 98th percentile size), and he'll probably exceed the car's ability to carry him given the booster seat requirement before 5.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JimInSF said:


> This is getting worse too, at least here in CA, as the law is now requiring booster seats until the kid is 4'9", but the car only allows someone 4'10" (in theory) to begin with, so once you subtract 6" for a mandatory booster, you can't take a child in the car who's over 4'4". My son just turned two and is already 3'3" (yes, big boy, 98th percentile size), and he'll probably exceed the car's ability to carry him given the booster seat requirement before 5.


 Yeah, the window of opportunity to put a child in the backseat of a TT is fairly small. I've been told that it opens up again when they're old enough to want to borrow your car


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

Just a thought.....the TT isn't a family car.....try an S4 or RS4.....wish they'd bring the RS3 here.....would be cool to own! I had to stop transporting my dog in my car in his crate....it will fit but I can't see anything out the back at all....and he would bake in that big window with the sun here in Florida. I now carry him in the front seat-BELTED in of course!


----------



## Poverty (Feb 17, 2012)

I have driven with 4 adults in the car alot, 2 men upfront, 2 women in the back. No good for any journey over 25 mins though


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I have had a shorter adult woman in the back of my TT-RS a time or two. Only good for short trips though.

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## southpole12 (Mar 29, 2012)

I had my 5'10" friend in the back side saddle for my Europe trip and it worked and my brother 5'8" fit without hitting his head on the roof!


----------



## dbturbo2 (Oct 22, 2008)

Both of mine do, it's tight but no problem. If the kids are just tall enough to be able to reach the floor with their feet then it works well. If they can't reach then they need additional room which tightens it up considerably.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

southpole12 said:


> I had my 5'10" friend in the back side saddle for my Europe trip and it worked and my brother 5'8" fit without hitting his head on the roof!


 Haha! Holy ****. Seriously? You drove all over Europe with a guy stuck in the back seat? I've tried to get friends back there for trips to the Nürburgring or just out for a bite to eat and it always ends in bitchy failure. I guess my friends are just big wussies  

- Jeremy -


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I've had a 13 year old kid back there for a short haul, and two adults traded off being in the penalty box for another short trip. 
I would think kids who are big enough to have outgrown booster seats but not full stature yet would love riding back there. Definitely a +2 seat but can be used for full-sized humans in a pinch.


----------



## WGLance (Feb 24, 2012)

I have transferred my nearly 4-year old grandson's car seat from my wife's sedan (2012 Volvo T5) to my TT, since I am the one who takes him places. He, and it, fit just fine although I do have to move the passenger seat all the way forward for him to enter & exit.


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poverty said:


> I have driven with 4 adults in the car alot, 2 men upfront, 2 women in the back. No good for any journey over 25 mins though


 Not sure if the interior dimensions are any different, but I"ve done the same in my TT-S. Definitely doable. Although I don't have to worry about working the clutch.


----------



## conneem-tt (Feb 17, 2008)

Like others I have had two 5'10" guys in the back for short journeys on many occasions. 

The front passenger footwell is quite long so that seat can be slide forward quite a bit to give some leg room (I have even had a 6'11" guy in the front passenger seat with a 5'11" guy in the back) but you won't really get someone behind the driver (I'm 5'9") without the driver having to change their preferred driving position to allow enough legroom for the rear passenger. 

For headroom comfort I think 5'2" foot would be the limit in the back otherwise their head hits off the rear window. 

A pic with 2 5'10" guys in the back, see even room for a cowboy hat :laugh:


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Forgot to add, for the OP's sake, yes the back seat on the MKII has substantially more room than in the MKI.


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

My wife is 5'2, my son 8 yrs old and about 4'2 or so. With her in the passenger seat moved forward a bit, he fits comfortably in the back seat. Getting in and out is a different matter, shoes need to come off since they will be all over the interior. Other than that it works, seatbelt fits properly over the shoulder as well. We have no trouble traveling this way, except my wife will always take the A4 over the TT. Something about it being more comfortable...


----------

